# Union Contact Pro Size M or L



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

That was my problem recently (i am 10, medium goes to 10.5 - nitro bindings). I have chosen M since L were a bit wider than my feet, one cm from each size. Almost maxed out, straps are fine. I tried it once. Maybe i feel a bit more pressure on feet when riding on heel (does it make sense anyway??!), but overall they fit perfectly. Not sure about Union though. Someone with more experience should answer.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Are the straps centered properly on your boot? Are your boots centered on the board? If yes, you should be good with Medium. 

If the boots and bindings are new they will break in a little bit which sometimes gives you more slack for adjusting.

Something to consider with moving to the Large Contact Pro is your board width. If your waist width is under 26'ish, the binding will most likely hang over the edge of the board. My Medium C-Pro slightly hangs over my 25.2 Nitro Good Times. 

Another option is buying a Large Union ankle strap. The C-Pro strap didn't work for me, so I put on a size Large Force strap for more comfort and response.


----------



## Minty22 (Mar 19, 2018)

I found with my US10.5 DC Controls and Judges that they have a slightly wider foot print than the average boot and wouldn't fit the medium Union frames, even rubbed slightly with the union large frame which is a very long binding so is an issue on non-wide boards.

I went for Large Nitro Zeros which are wider than unions but nowhere near as long so still fit on my board without any issues.


----------



## New-ish (Jan 4, 2019)

If i may, i will use this tread for my question. I just bought capita DOA wide board and union strata bindings. I'm coming from burton setup where i had joystick wide board with large custom bindings and size 12 ambush boots. but i figured i need smaller boots (size 11 or 11.5), will union bindings be to big for new boots or it is ok in large? the problem is i will most likely be using my ambush boots for this season and than buy a new one. I noticed that union binding are narrower than burton and my 12 size boot fits very snugly in union bindings, where in burton bindings were some room left. Thank in advance!


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. My board width is 25.2. My straps are almost maxed out, but they're not cranked down to show 4-5 ladder steps like Union suggests.


----------



## surfvilano (Dec 20, 2010)

I've got M sized union forces and contacts and both have extra space while using 32 brand size 9.5 boots. I'd imagine Medium should work fine unless you've got a super wide boot.


----------

